# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Помогите найти ошибку

## evilmashine

Пробую заставить работать доставшуюся мне обработку по загрузке данных в 1C7.7 Бухгалтерию из аптечной программы М-аптека. Файлы запроса из 1С формируются нормально, М-аптека их принимает и генерит файлы отчета, но вот с их загрузкой почему-то не получается. Вылезают то одни, то другие ошибки.
В 1С начинающий, очень прошу подсказать в чем проблема. Примеры файлов загрузки и сама обработка в аттаче.
http://files.mail.ru/TR93NS

----------


## KTo

Привет, чтото мне подсказывает что ты ответа не получишь) Лучше выложи скрины ошибок.

----------


## espero2000

У меня выскакивает на ошибку: Если Контрагент.НайтиПоРеквизи  у("КодМАптека",Код,1)=0 Тогда: Неверное имя реквизита!
Это естественно, в стандартной конфигурации нет реквизита КодМАптека в контрагентах

----------

